
Free learning coding platform with structured roadmap (Coursera free version)) - kevintirta
https://trackandlearn.com/
======
kevintirta
for people who want to start to learn coding but do not want to spend money
first.

I found a structured learning platform that is going to launch soon, they
provide progress tracker, roadmap, and collaboration with other coders.

Even though the content may not be very structured like a Coursera, Udemy
course, the platform definitely worth a try for free resources.

I will be sharing my review after trying it for a while, Cheers!

[https://trackandlearn.com/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=f](https://trackandlearn.com/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=f)

